# Killer 2500 Ethernet problems [Solved]



## jamesmintram (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi, I am posting this here as it might be useful to someone else.

I have an MSI GE63VR7RE Raider-045 which has a Killer 2500 ethernet device.

The drivers would load, the link status would be OK and the driver would negotiate the
correct connection speed. However, that is as far as it got. Communication with 
the DHCP server failed. Static IP addresses did not work either (no data would be sent) 

Turns out, if I booted into windows and disabled the WiFi, then rebooted back
into FreeBSD - everything started to work. I confirmed this by rebooting back
into windows, re-enabling WiFi, rebooting back into FreeBSD and the problems
resumed.

Interestingly this is behavior occurs across Shutdowns too. 

I wonder if some state is being set on the Wireless/Wired device itself? 

Either way, it was a completely non-obvious solution - and hopefully someone will find this post
useful.


----------

